# may have lost a job due to a rookie mistake. Just wanted to share



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Well, I am definetly a rookie at the snow and ice management. I live in ohio and yesterday we got enough snow to salt. although ive been wanting it to snow i was very sick yesterday so hated to go out. I salted all my lots and on the last one I had about an extra couple hundred pounds of salt left. The last place I had to salt was a bank. I just wanted to get rid of the salt I had so instead of just putting the original 350lb of salt down I went ahead and got rid of all that was left in the spreader on the lot which was prolly another 200lbs. there salt rate is done flat rate so they werent going to get charged more for the extra little bit of salt. I just felt like crap and wanted it out of the spreader to get the truck and spreader washed off to get my sick but back to bed......

The next morning the bank calls (today) and wants to know what the heck I was thinking putting down so much salt and that it looks rediculous and the lot is like walking on gravel. well, it did look pretty bad when I went up and took a looksee. Lesson learned..........

question for some of you. In the event you have a little extra salt and need it out of the spreader what do you do with it.? I don't have the luxury of a salt bin or I would just spin it back out in there.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

snowcrazy;1402168 said:


> Well, I am definetly a rookie at the snow and ice management. I live in ohio and yesterday we got enough snow to salt. although ive been wanting it to snow i was very sick yesterday so hated to go out. I salted all my lots and on the last one I had about an extra couple hundred pounds of salt left. The last place I had to salt was a bank. I just wanted to get rid of the salt I had so instead of just putting the original 350lb of salt down I went ahead and got rid of all that was left in the spreader on the lot which was prolly another 200lbs. there salt rate is done flat rate so they werent going to get charged more for the extra little bit of salt. I just felt like crap and wanted it out of the spreader to get the truck and spreader washed off to get my sick but back to bed......
> 
> The next morning the bank calls (today) and wants to know what the heck I was thinking putting down so much salt and that it looks rediculous and the lot is like walking on gravel. well, it did look pretty bad when I went up and took a looksee. Lesson learned..........
> 
> question for some of you. In the event you have a little extra salt and need it out of the spreader what do you do with it.? I don't have the luxury of a salt bin or I would just spin it back out in there.


Bummer... I don't know it doesn't look that bad to me.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Tell them it will be gone in a day or two. Then tell them there was a lot of black ice on their lot and you were making sure no one wold fall or hit someone with their car.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

looks like your good for the next time.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm with GV. Tell them you had their best interest in mind and put down more than usual for no extra charge. How could they get mad about that?


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

grandview;1402172 said:


> Tell them it will be gone in a day or two. Then tell them there was a lot of black ice on their lot and you were making sure no one wold fall or hit someone with their car.


Yup, you over did it a little to help with safty. Didn't think that would cause an issue. Thumbs Up


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I can see why they are ticked. The carpet in the bank probably looks the same now.

Next time waste on the road if you have to.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

appreciate you fellas not bashin me up to bad, actually there was ice under the snow. It was VERY slick. it had snowed throughout the day and hadnt been sticking but as night came that stuff started to freezed and a light accumulation of snow fell on top of that. 

I did assure them they wouldnt get charged anymore than usual and that I was very sorry. Im not 100% sure I lost it yet but management sure didnt seem happy. I think what she was more mad about than anything was all the salt being drug into the bank by customers. I can see why honestly but hope they will accept my apology and let me give it another shot. Once again fellas thanks for not killin me with words!!! LOL


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

cretebaby;1402185 said:


> I can see why they are ticked. The carpet in the bank probably looks the same now.


Pretty sure that was part of it............ Its definetly lesson learned but like I said, In the end i may have lost one of the first jobs I ever picked up.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

snowcrazy;1402194 said:


> Pretty sure that was part of it............ Its definetly lesson learned but like I said, In the end i may have lost one of the first jobs I ever picked up.


I don't think so.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

To me it's bogus that they dropped you.

I've seen situations where 1/2 of dry snow, on a 5 acre lot and only 1 ton of salt applied created that situation.

I've also seen 1/2 of wet snow, 3 tons applied on 5 acres, and not a single grain of salt left over when said and done.

.....


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

White Gardens;1402199 said:


> To me it's bogus that they dropped you.
> 
> I've seen situations where 1/2 of dry snow, on a 5 acre lot and only 1 ton of salt applied created that situation.
> 
> ...


Not sure im "dropped" yet, just got that nasty feelin when I got the phone call that they may be looking elsewhere. That may in fact be me being paranoid though..........


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

We've all done it, or at least I have. It's difficult to judge, the amount of salt required, but when you used 160% of the amount normally used, I can see why they are complaining. 

When this happened to me several years ago, I simply offered to sweep the sidewalks in order to help curtail the salt being tracked into the buildings. Hopefully you'll get some more snow later this week and redeem yourself to looking like a hero again.

Remember, they typically only complain when something is wrong, but I doubt they call to praise when it's met or exceeded their expectations....


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I normally just spread it out on the road if there is to much for one of my lots.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

JohnnyU;1402204 said:


> I simply offered to sweep the sidewalks in order to help curtail the salt being tracked into the buildings.


That part Im pretty good on actually. at this particular bank I spread salt on lot and take my backpackblower (for this job in particular) and blow the sidewalks off really quick and hand spread the concrete safe ice melt on the sidewalks leading into the bank. So the sidewalks look really good because they just got there normal dose. Some of the parking folks have to walk across the lot to get to the bank entrance.


----------



## hunt 444e (Oct 1, 2011)

i wish i was your buddy in situations like that i would have you back right up to the shed and let er spin wise man once told me a penny saved is a penny earned. when im doing straight sand and want to get rid of it i drive with spreader on down the road but my gosh salt is 70 bucks a ton in my area. that stuff is like gold to me


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

hunt 444e;1402224 said:


> i wish i was your buddy in situations like that i would have you back right up to the shed and let er spin wise man once told me a penny saved is a penny earned. when im doing straight sand and want to get rid of it i drive with spreader on down the road but my gosh salt is 70 bucks a ton in my area. that stuff is like gold to me


Penny saved is a penny earned, Im with ya there. I use bagged salt and just simply added to much to the sprader this time on accident. Each place gets the same amount every time and somehow I screwed up and added 4 extra bags in the back of the truck. Not sure, like I said i felt like garbage.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Take your backpack blower back there tonight and clean that sh!t up! Blow it into a pile and scoop it up. I know you won't get all of it, but get the stuff that hasn't been pulverized yet. Doesn't matter if you're sick, you gotta try to fix it. 

Get a big enough rubbermaid container to spin your extra salt into or a barrel of some kind.


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

It happens, If I have some left over I take it back home and spread it on my driveway and in front of my house on the road. I would never over spread on a lot because customers watch every move you make now days with all the cameras. Just ask them if the problem is the tracking in the bank and if they say yes just offer to hire a carpet cleaner to shampoo the heavy traffic area for them. It may cost you $200.00 but if it's a good account $200.00 would be a spit in the bucket to keep them happy.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

WIPensFan;1402239 said:


> Take your backpack blower back there tonight and clean that sh!t up! Blow it into a pile and scoop it up. I know you won't get all of it, but get the stuff that hasn't been pulverized yet. Doesn't matter if you're sick, you gotta try to fix it.
> 
> Get a big enough rubbermaid container to spin your extra salt into or a barrel of some kind.


Thats actually not a bad Idea, I may try to go up there tonite with the backpack and do a little cleanup. Ive got a redmax 7000 backpack and it blows that stuff of the walks like nothing so good idea. It may be a waist of time but it might make me feel better. Im feeling a lot better today also, sore throat still killer but ill make it........


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

just plow it;1402246 said:


> It happens, If I have some left over I take it back home and spread it on my driveway and in front of my house on the road. I would never over spread on a lot because customers watch every move you make now days with all the cameras. Just ask them if the problem is the tracking in the bank and if they say yes just offer to hire a carpet cleaner to shampoo the heavy traffic area for them. It may cost you $200.00 but if it's a good account $200.00 would be a spit in the bucket to keep them happy.


Another great idea, this bank has smooth tile flooring and they have cintas bring in the nice long carpet mats for high traffic areas and they have a "cleaning lady" that comes in in the evenings.

I know it seems I "know it all" about what goes on with this bank but Ive had the lawncare and landscaping for years and its about a block away from my house. Thats another reason why Im a little nervous, scared to lose it all.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

snowcrazy;1402168 said:


> I just wanted to get rid of the salt I had so instead of just putting the original 350lb of salt down I went ahead and got rid of all that was left in the spreader on the lot which was prolly another 200lbs. there salt rate is done flat rate so they werent going to get charged more for the extra little bit of salt. I just felt like crap and wanted it out of the spreader to get the truck and spreader washed off to get my sick but back to bed......
> 
> question for some of you. In the event you have a little extra salt and need it out of the spreader what do you do with it.? I don't have the luxury of a salt bin or I would just spin it back out in there.


Learn to listen to your gut. Maybe next time if you're sick, go home after you're done salting. If it's bagged salt, it won't freeze in your spreader. Get rested up and then save that salt. You spend good money on that stuff. Take some cardboard, old piece of carpet, a tarp or anything that will surround your spreader. Turn it on and either put it straight into a tub or just on the driveway and then scoop it up and put it into a bucket or tub until you need it. Bottom line is you knew it was too much salt and being sick, you wanted the quick easy way out. I try to treat every single customer like gold. If you do a good job , they might tell one or two people. But if you do a poor job, they will tell everybody they know. Feel better and learn from it. I also agree that you should go back and blow what you can and show the bank you are willing to follow up and make them happy.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Leave the extra in the spreader and Always have spare windshield washer fluid on hand.

If she does not spread the next time you try pour a jug in and try again.

Repeat as needed. Much cheaper than wasting salt.

I have only ever had to occasionally use 1-4 jugs on a lot more salt so you talking 2 to 8 bucks cost.


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

I would go see the manager and offer to pay for a carpet cleaning. Even though they have a service i think the gesture would go a long way towards showing your professionalism.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It really doesn't look that bad to me and I wouldn't worry about them getting rid of you over it. If you did it every time maybe.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i always spread it on the azzholes behind me on the highway home...honestly...

lesson learned.....dont follow me....and lowball any salting you hire snowcrazy for...LOL


seriously.....empty out in front of your house or on the way home...


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

snowcrazy;1402251 said:


> Thats actually not a bad Idea, I may try to go up there tonite with the backpack and do a little cleanup. Ive got a redmax 7000 backpack and it blows that stuff of the walks like nothing so good idea. It may be a waist of time but it might make me feel better. Im feeling a lot better today also, sore throat still killer but ill make it........


That is a good idea, They don't get charge extra there should be no problem. They got great service, i hate people sometimes


----------



## mike thunder (Oct 19, 2011)

As I quality check my sites, I also scope out who nearby doesn't get salt at their commercial location. If there is extra salt in a machine I take that truck over there and use it as an ice breaker. I ask for permission to salt their lot for free so they can sample our service. Even if they don't hire us directly, I usually get a call down the road from someone they know who they told about the experience. I have a place to store my salt and I still do this. Try it, it works.


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

don;t beat yourself up about it customers complain all the time,try to blow it away with a backpack if they keep complaining tell them to find someone else the next guy won;t put any salt out and someone will slip and sue good luck


----------



## Hunter9 (Jul 7, 2006)

Buster F;1402377 said:


> I would go see the manager and offer to pay for a carpet cleaning. Even though they have a service i think the gesture would go a long way towards showing your professionalism.


Make this conversation in person and apologize to the decision maker(s) in person. More uncomfortable for you, yes, but much better to do it in person so the sincerity is seen and heard. Offer to clean the carpets and explain the situation. People appreciate honesty and I would be surprised if you got replaced here, unless there are more issues than this one mistake. Thumbs Up


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I only have one lot that I have to salt, but the owner prefers the lot to look like what you showed in the pic. She had a slip and fall before she hired me so she is very paranoid. 

Don't worry about cleaning it up... Either it will wash away or act as pre treat for the next event. 
I would have just told them that there was a lot of black ice.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

It seems like kind of a lot of salt but its better than not enough, right? I think you are handling it the right way but you shot yourself in the foot when you told them you were just getting rid of what you had. A better approach next time would be to say what others have said that you were nervous about all the ice and wanted to make sure you didnt have a slip and fall. 

The road is the best way to get rid of it but I only do that at the end of the year if we have a little bit left over otherwise we keep it for the future...its expensive!!


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

mike thunder;1402421 said:


> As I quality check my sites, I also scope out who nearby doesn't get salt at their commercial location. If there is extra salt in a machine I take that truck over there and use it as an ice breaker. I ask for permission to salt their lot for free so they can sample our service. Even if they don't hire us directly, I usually get a call down the road from someone they know who they told about the experience. I have a place to store my salt and I still do this. Try it, it works.


haha....that sounds like a good idea


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

well fellas, I appreciate everyones input here. Makes me feel a little better to read others opinions on it. Getting ready to get the backpack loaded up and head out with the **** huntin light. Bet the cops will wonder what the hell im doin:laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Watch you get arrested for stealing salt!


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i hope you know not to blow it into the lawn..... take a scoop shovel and load it right into your salter.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Around here that looks light.. The way guys dump salt lately I wouldn't worry.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

cretebaby;1402185 said:


> I can see why they are ticked. The carpet in the bank probably looks the same now.
> 
> Next time waste on the road if you have to.


Run it out on a street or road some where was my first thought.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

I've learned over the years to ask what the customer would like you to do to make it right.

Early spring 2011 a customer asked me to cut the dead tree down on the other side of the garage.
I see a yellow looking pine tree and ASSUME thats the one............ it wasn't.

I asked what they'd like for me to do to make it right. How about you plant a tree we pick out?
OK, I can do that. They are still a great customer and we joke about "the wrong tree".

Bringing them into the "fix" goes a long way psychologically in their minds and keeps you in their good graces the next time some thing isn't quite right.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

i dont think it looks that bad i think you did the right thing. go see the mgr personally and express your apologies you were just tryin to look out for their best intrest. then bring them some donuts and coffee.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

snowcrazy;1402232 said:


> Penny saved is a penny earned, Im with ya there. I use bagged salt and just simply added to much to the sprader this time on accident. Each place gets the same amount every time and somehow I screwed up and added 4 extra bags in the back of the truck. Not sure, like I said i felt like garbage.


You should look into building a wood box for the bed of your truck and find somewhere to buy bulk salt. That is what I do it works great and I don't have to mess with the bags and I save money not having to deal with the bags.


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

Switch you bank accounts to them.


----------



## Second Nature (Nov 23, 2011)

KEC Maintaince;1402698 said:


> i dont think it looks that bad i think you did the right thing. go see the mgr personally and express your apologies you were just tryin to look out for their best intrest. then bring them some donuts and coffee.


Great suggestion, and just what I'd want as the manager. You might want to give the manager a big warm pretzel...extra salt. Just not too soon.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks bad kinda what most parking lots looks around here None are mine Others was money hungry was Pre treating lots with rock salt before storm and storm track north of us Seen few cleaning the mess up I hate be in there shoes
If I have extra and want out the hopper I'll take back to shop dump out there


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

next time just tell them you were covering your ass, cover your ass this time and just try and blow it with a back back blower and sweep it up and re spread it next time.


----------



## GroundsDirector (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm with a lot of these reply's, especially WIPensFans & JustPlowIt.

My first thought was to get your sick butt back out there; if you work for yourself, who do you call off to? No one, so the job still has to get done. Customers and clients don't want excuses, they want what they're paying for.

Secondly, take your back pack and disperse it somewhere or scoop it up. If worse comes to worse and it's a good contract, offer to get their carpets cleaned if that's their primary complaint.

Third, always cite safety for any reason of overdoing something like that. Rarely will you get someone to disagree with you when there's a safety issue.

Fourth, as for what to do with extra salt & sand? Inexpensive garbage cans can hold a lot of material or just throw a tarp down and hand shovel it in. Trust me, it's extra work but you never want to waste material.

Lastly, my first thought after seeing the picture was, well, it doesn't look ALL that bad. I read your original post first, before looking at the picture and was expecting to see that you plowed their ATM machine into the safe deposit boxes or something. (Laughing _with_ you, not _at_ you.) My opinion is that it doesn't look all that bad and a good rain will wash it away.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I remember a similar story here on Plowsite. Customer starts to rant with plower about applying salt and he wasn't going to pay for it, so plower leaves. Hour later customer slips on ice, dies several days later due to head injury. Customer was the author of Scarsdale diet. Plower hid in his closet for days fearing the lawyers would get him. 

either back up to your garage door and discharge it then sweep it up and use it again or drive down the road routine. Too much salt can really take the shine offf a waxed floor.


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I feel for Ya' dude! It is plain and simple? you made a mistake. Hopefully the manager is a human being and when you explain what happened, he/she will be fine with it, _Especially_ if you are willing to clean up the mess and make everything right. There isn't a contractor on this site that hasn't done something stupid at one point or another. Keep your head up. It will get better.Thumbs Up


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

*this bank has smooth tile flooring*

For the guys that keep telling him to hire a carpet cleaning service. Well that would be great if they had carpet! 

So did you get the mess cleaned up?


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

ALC-GregH;1403054 said:


> *this bank has smooth tile flooring*
> 
> For the guys that keep telling him to hire a carpet cleaning service. Well that would be great if they had carpet!


I thought the same thing, Lol I guess we are all guilty of just reading the first post, skimming over or even skipping all the posts in between and putting up our own response.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Flawless440;1402405 said:


> That is a good idea, They don't get charge extra there should be no problem. They got great service, i hate people sometimes


Great Service = Putting to much down and that salt gets tracked into the building.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

fireball;1403042 said:


> I remember a similar story here on Plowsite. Customer starts to rant with plower about applying salt and he wasn't going to pay for it, so plower leaves. Hour later customer slips on ice, dies several days later due to head injury. Customer was the author of Scarsdale diet. Plower hid in his closet for days fearing the lawyers would get him.
> 
> either back up to your garage door and discharge it then sweep it up and use it again or drive down the road routine. Too much salt can really take the shine offf a waxed floor.


Why was the plow guy trying to put salt down in his customers bed room?

And why was the plower using lead salt?

http://www.people.com/people/archive/article/0,,20076135,00.html


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

From my experiences, the idiots that b!tch about such a thing are not the ones handling the liability issues, they're in charge of what goes on once you walk through the front door. I guarantee the one holding your insurance certificate is not the one hollering about the amount of salt on the lot. It was probably a branch manager whos main concern is keeping the place neat and clean.......someone who is much less of a rookie than you when it comes to the snow removal business. 

My answer would have been a BRIEF apology and then a lengthy explanation as to why it was necessary that particular time. Make it make sense. Bring liability into it and they begin to squirm. That's the only rookie mistake I see you making, and its only something you gain from experience. No harm no foul.

When I read the topic, I honestly thought you were going to tell us you slept in, or were too sick and decided to not go out. Then, we'd be bashing you.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about it. I've doen it and so has many on this site. The cars will carry it off in a couple of days. We have guys here that do this every time they salt and they never lose the acounts. I think somone hit the nail on the head when they said it was probably the bank manager who was complaining not the one who handles their insurance, I've been to that rodeo too.


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

GroundsDirector;1402991 said:


> I'm with a lot of these reply's, especially WIPensFans & JustPlowIt.
> 
> My first thought was to get your sick butt back out there; if you work for yourself, who do you call off to? No one, so the job still has to get done. Customers and clients don't want excuses, they want what they're paying for.
> 
> ...


Awesome first post, glad to see you stopped lurking and decided to join in.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Why was the hopper so full if your using bagged salt? When we ran tailgate spreaders we just filled up the right amount of salt for that lot.That was one of very few benefits of using bagged salt.....you know exactly how much your putting down. I know you said you were sick but we've all been there, next time suck it up and do it right. I would have said what some other guys said.....I would have acted offended and said I was looking out for you...sorry. I hope I didn't come off like a jerk, just keepin' it real.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Brian Young;1403318 said:


> Why was the hopper so full if your using bagged salt? When we ran tailgate spreaders we just filled up the right amount of salt for that lot.That was one of very few benefits of using bagged salt.....you know exactly how much your putting down. I know you said you were sick but we've all been there, next time suck it up and do it right. I would have said what some other guys said.....I would have acted offended and said I was looking out for you...sorry. I hope I didn't come off like a jerk, just keepin' it real.


UPDATE AND REPLY TO BRIAN:

Brian, yeah your on the money about just using the amount per lot. Thats what I do ALMOST every time. LOL, this was the first time I didnt do it that way, I was at mys second to last job and figured I would put in enough for that job and my last job (the bank). It was all about me feeling so bad is why i did it this way. Not an excuse for screwing up but its what I did. just wanted to fill her up one last time for the night and not have to get back out in the cold. Im not lazy by any means, I just felt horrible. You are right though and hell no you aint coming off like a jerk. your right, I work by myself so sick or not do it right.

AS FOR THE BANK!!!!

Everything worked out just fine, went and did what I could with the backpack and scoop shovel. for the most part it was all ran over already so getting lots of individual granuals of salt was not very successful so its just a white powder but I did get some of it taken care of. Went in and apologized to the manager in person and she was a okay with what had happened and said crap happens. I just simply told her the 100% truth and it worked out. I told her I just started doing this last year and im still learning and this was a lesson learned and assured her that she wouldnt be charged for the extra put down.

asked her bout the floors and carped and she said thats what the cleaning services are for that are hired to do those things. Sooooooooo all in all I think it was the initial shock of what the lot looked like that morning, doesnt seem to be as bad now after some of it has been run over but it was still overkill. I APPRECIATE EVERYONES INPUT AND GUIDANCE. Lesson learned!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

fordzilla1155;1402710 said:


> Switch you bank accounts to them.


LOLOLOL Trust me, that crossed my mind but I already bank with them. Switched to them when I got the mowing contract years ago.. You think like me!!!


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

32vld;1403124 said:


> Great Service = Putting to much down and that salt gets tracked into the building.


I think what he meant was atleast I put down to much rather than not enough.

I actually thought about this a little bit today. there is a bank across the street from this one and the folks that salted this had salted the main runway only. absolutely no salt where customers park or anything. Just drove around the bank once and spread a swath abouth 15ft wide. I would rather put down to much than do a job like they do at that bank. They have a lot of work around and there lots never have enough salt down in my opinion. I mean, i put down to much here by accident but these folks put down about a fourth of what i do on a lot. hell for all i know that may be what the manager was comparing was her lot to that one. Hope not, cause I will never skimp like that.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

snowcrazy;1403363 said:


> AS FOR THE BANK!!!!
> 
> Everything worked out just fine, went and did what I could with the backpack and scoop shovel. for the most part it was all ran over already so getting lots of individual granuals of salt was not very successful so its just a white powder but I did get some of it taken care of. Went in and apologized to the manager in person and she was a okay with what had happened and said crap happens. I just simply told her the 100% truth and it worked out. I told her I just started doing this last year and im still learning and this was a lesson learned and assured her that she wouldnt be charged for the extra put down.
> 
> asked her bout the floors and carped and she said thats what the cleaning services are for that are hired to do those things. Sooooooooo all in all I think it was the initial shock of what the lot looked like that morning, doesnt seem to be as bad now after some of it has been run over but it was still overkill. I APPRECIATE EVERYONES INPUT AND GUIDANCE. Lesson learned!!!!!!!!!!


See, worried about nothing.

Now, to all the jerks who want to say you did bad service.

We got the same type of snow as you Snowcrazy. It was a fine dry snow as the cold air came in.

Everyone in our area went out to salt, and with the colder temps, everyone threw down enough to melt the snow what was there. If the lots weren't treated, they were going to become skating rinks from the packed snow if it was tracked on.

I did my big lot, which is 5 acres. I only used 1 ton of salt, and only treating the main drive-lanes and service areas during business hours. When I went back and checked the lot, it looked a lot like your situation, lots of salt granules left over with a nice white haze on the lot. *Never* in the past three years of servicing this lot did I ever expect to: A.) only use 1 ton to burn off the lot, and B.) think I would have so much residual left over.

As for the rest of the town, it was the same situation from lot to lot. And on top of it, the roads looked the same way from the DOT's and municipalities that applied salt. The snow was so dry, that it took more salt to create a brine to burn it off, but yet it disappeared rapidly.

The only option to not have left over residual would have been to either use liquid or a liquid pre-treatment system of some sort.

As for the amount you applied, 100lbs isn't enough to make a difference on a lot that size as far as I'm concerned. In most "normal" situations you would have been quit OK with doing this. Now, if it was a residential driveway and you used a 1/3 more than normal, then yes you would have over done it.

....


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

It almost seems to me that the manager was trying to bust your balls and try to get the service for free. If it wasn't a big deal about the mess because they have a cleaning service, then why bother complaining to you? Just some food for thought.


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

get some guys & shovels or try & drop your plow & scoop it up. Buy a few rubbermaid containers or trash can on wheels & take it home if its still out therepayup


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Make no mistake, they were upset with the "look" of the lot. Snowcrazy, you did the right thing by trying your best to clean it up and then talking with the manager. When they are upset enough to call, that's what they are expecting in return. Everybody makes mistakes, it's how you handle it that's important. Good job, hope you feel better.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

yardsmith;1404036 said:


> get some guys & shovels or try & drop your plow & scoop it up. Buy a few rubbermaid containers or trash can on wheels & take it home if its still out therepayup


I think I would pay to see a guy attempting to plow salt on a dry lot. Surely you'd lose the account then!

I think their issue was they saw all that salt and figured you were going to overcharge them and "there's no reason for all that salt we aren't paying for that wtf!"

But I guess the best place to over salt would be a bank.. Dry lot > cracked skull


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

after seeing all the diet ads on TV I got my doctors mixed up. It was Dr. Atkins in 2003 not Dr. Tarnover.


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

The people that run the banks are just plain pricks. Tell them salt is like intrest rates, the more the better.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Sounds like you handled it well, Snowcrazy. Good job. And as WhiteGardens said, my lots looked a lot like that too. And most of the other lots around here as well. Same story. We gotta learn these things somewhere along the way. Keep up the good work! :salute:


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

Everything happens for a reason , and worry changes nothing but your health and peace in a negative way . Being proactive was the right thing to do , don't worry about it , do something about it no matter what it is !


----------

